# Sticky  Various Links to Help with your writing



## Bane_of_Kings

Updated: 17 March 2012

Hey all, whilst searching the internet, I've found a few various websites that may help you improve your writing skills.

Note, I don't own any of the websites, I just thought it would be useful to have as many writing websites in one place.

So enjoy:

Gav Thorpe's Blog: Ask Dennis
BBC's Get Writing
Fantasy World Building Questions
Tips on Writing Military Sci-Fi
Magical World Builder
The Creation of Perception (Point of View)
8 Fiddly Things you can do to your manuscript to make your editors day.
Formatting a Manuscript
Turkey City Lexicon
How to write a good Fight Scene
The Writer's Circle
Finishing Your Novel (NaNoWriMo)
Chuck Wending's 25 Things You Should Know About Creativity
Chuck Wending's 25 Things You Should Know About Word Choice
Chuck Wending's 25 Ways To Unfuck Your Story
An Argument Against Adverbs
An Exploration of Interstellar Travel
A Large Collection of Grammar Mistakes
How to format a submission for a novel properly
Neil Gaiman´s Everything you need to know about Agents and how to get a Good one
Whatever: John Scalzi's Blog (many helpful articles and suggestions, including Unasked for advice for new writers regarding money and Writing Tips for Non-Writers Who Don't Want To Work at Writing)
An Amateur Writer's Tips to Other Amateurs
A List of Character Flaws
New Writing Advice by Brent Weeks, author of the _Night Angel Trilogy_
Inspiration - Mind Mapping software


----------



## Serpion5

Are you saying I`m no good? :cray: 


:laugh: But seriously, nice find. I`ll do some browsing... :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

This is links for other websites, Serp. If people want to ask users for feedback, they can simply just pm them :wink:.

Also, thanks for the rep.


----------



## Serpion5

`twas a joke, good Sir. :no: 

And you`re welcome.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I know .


----------



## Boc

Good list, I'd also throw in the Turkey City Lexicon as an excellent resource to check out.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

It's in there . 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just figured that I'd bump this for the upcoming Black Library Submissions Window. Sorry about bringing this back, just figured it might be useful. Might update it with some links later.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Some useful information there that I have not seen in other places.

Stickied


----------



## andygorn

IMHO, this is a really valuable resource to have, because it gives ideas about more professional/crafting take on writing. Many thanks for sharing this.


----------



## gothik

thanks bane


----------



## Mossy Toes

An argument against adverbs
An exploration of interstellar travel
A large collection of common grammar mistakes
Terribleminds. GREAT blog for writing info--I just linked one random post here.
How to format a submission for publication properly.
Duotrope--a site that collects and categorizes publishing venues.
Blog by Neil Gaiman regarding agents and how to obtain a good one.


----------



## gothik

nice one mossy


----------



## Mossy Toes

Shadowhawk over on the BL Bolthole just pointed me in the direction of this very valuable old blog post by John Scalzi:

http://whatever.scalzi.com/2008/02/11/unasked-for-advice-to-writers-about-money/


----------



## andygorn

John Scalzi's article is really interesting - thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I thought so too. Glad you found it useful.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Thanks for the links Mossy, I´ve updated them onto the main page, sorry about the delay. +rep.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Because I can't edit the original post anymore for some reason, here's where the rest of the updates will be added:

An Amateur Writer's Tips to Other Amateurs
A List of Character Flaws


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Bane_of_Kings said:


> ...I can't edit the original post anymore for some reason....


Non-Moderators can only edit post for a year after creation, so your access expired a few days ago. I or my handsome OW colleagues will be happy to add them to the original post for you.

I have added your new links into the first post.


----------



## LazyG

SOme other links from scalzi, who writes pretty well

Writing Tips for Non-Writers Who Don't Want To Work at Writing
John Scalzi's Utterly Useless Writing Advice/
Writing: Find the Time or Don't/


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

LazyG said:


> SOme other links from scalzi, who writes pretty well
> 
> http://whatever.scalzi.com/2006/02/12/writing-tips-for-non-writers-who-dont-want-to-work-at-writing/
> http://whatever.scalzi.com/2004/12/17/john-scalzis-utterly-useless-writing-advice/
> http://whatever.scalzi.com/2010/09/16/writing-find-the-time-or-dont/


Useful.

Added descriptions to links and updated first post to link to John Scalzi's front page


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

New Writing Advice by Brent Weeks, author of the _Night Angel Trilogy_ which has recently come out as in Omnibus format. (I think).
Where. R. U? - Creating a Fantasy World on Fantasy Faction.


----------



## gothik

discovered a programme called Inspiration and it works like a mind map. Which has helped me a lot, mapping out characters and their relationships with others etc etc...i am not sure where you get it as it was given to me by my brother but, if like me, you have a poor memory for character names and have to read back over what has been done, its a help.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

gothik said:


> discovered a programme called Inspiration and it works like a mind map.


It sounds like this.

Link added to the list.


----------

